# Easy Scramble?



## Squeek (May 23, 2008)

Ok so I was just doing an average of 10 (which for me is usually 30 seconds) and I got this scramble that I thought was pretty easy. 
My new pb from this is 16.89 which beats my old PB by over 4 seconds (non lucky too) I'd just like anyone who wants to, to give this scramble a try. I use 2 look OLL but I knew the OLL case I got. Heres the scramble:
R' U2 L' F2 D R' L2 F2 B D2 B2 L' F R L2 B F' D' R' B' D2 L2 D2 F R2


----------



## nicoJ (May 23, 2008)

normal solve, easy cross, first pair also leads the 2nd pair to a just 3 moves pair

oll and pll were normal
maybe i didnt do it the same way you did


yesterday i got a LL skip (second in my life)
and i was One Handing, so i got my PB of 12.78
not bad at all

but lofty stills got the same time without any skip


----------



## hawkmp4 (May 23, 2008)

Well... Easy cross, 1 pair solved...nothing special after that. I do 4-look LL and got a permute corners skip. That was nice. 45.45, a little better than my average.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 23, 2008)

not really an easy scramble. but still had a new PB on it. 21.63 
had an X-cross and 2nd pair already formed.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 24, 2008)

I got a 13.79 with a few too many bad twists and lockups.

But I saw that my CLS case was a single corner comm left on the cube, so I redid the solve slightly slower, and commed it :

Srcamble: R' U2 L' F2 D R' L2 F2 B D2 B2 L' F R L2 B F' D' R' B' D2 L2 D2 F R2

Cross: y2 L' R F R2 B'
First slot: L U' L'
Second Slot: d R' U' R
Third Slot: d' R2 U2' R U R' U R2
CLS: U F R U R' U' F'
Last three corners: L2' U R U' L U R' U L U'


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 24, 2008)

nicoJ Kupfer said:


> normal solve, easy cross, first pair also leads the 2nd pair to a just 3 moves pair
> 
> oll and pll were normal
> maybe i didnt do it the same way you did


Same for me.


----------



## Lofty (May 24, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> not really an easy scramble. but still had a new PB on it. 21.63
> had an X-cross and 2nd pair already formed.



I ended up with what you had. X-cross tho I had to add a single extra move to the X-cross inorder to preserve that extra pair.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 24, 2008)

29.28. Not great, not bad.


----------



## death_kg (May 25, 2008)

There is another easy scramble that I got:
L2 B F2 D' B' F' R U L' R U B F L F' L R F' U F L R' D U2 B


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 25, 2008)

Got this on cubemania. It's insane
L' U F' D R2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 U B D L B2 U F2 R2 B2 U B L' F' R2 F'


----------



## Faz (May 25, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Got this on cubemania. It's insane
> L' U F' D R2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 U B D L B2 U F2 R2 B2 U B L' F' R2 F'



Whoa, a skipped step for petrus users and x cross for fridrich, nice scramble!


----------



## immortalcube (May 25, 2008)

what skipped step? there was a C/E block and an easy-ish 2x2x2, but no skipped step. I got a non-lucky pb solve time of 36.19 sec, though...
EDIT: just redid the scramble to make sure, and realized I scrambled it wrong earlier... When I timed this solve though, I got a 50.12 sec. Go figure


----------



## Jude (May 25, 2008)

death_kg said:


> There is another easy scramble that I got:
> L2 B F2 D' B' F' R U L' R U B F L F' L R F' U F L R' D U2 B



Wow, got a new (non-lucky) PB on this, 16.44 seconds, and my average is normally about 30 seconds! X-cross then easy 2nd and 4th pair, got my least favourite OLL case(s) (I'm 2 look OLL) but then a T-perm PLL to make up for it.. First ever sub 10 cross+F2L!

EDIT: Just got F2 D U' L' B F' U' D' F' L2 D B2 R2 D2 B' L' F L R U B F D2 U2 B2 - 17.73
Easy X-Cross and PLL skip


----------



## FU (May 29, 2008)

immortalcube said:


> what skipped step? there was a C/E block and an easy-ish 2x2x2, but no skipped step. I got a non-lucky pb solve time of 36.19 sec, though...
> EDIT: just redid the scramble to make sure, and realized I scrambled it wrong earlier... When I timed this solve though, I got a 50.12 sec. Go figure



You didn't scramble correctly. It had a 2x2x2 formed already.


----------



## otsyke (Oct 4, 2009)

UP!
i had a very easy scramble today and a new PB of 19.45! (first sub-20 for me, i normally average 30-35 seconds lol).

First thing i thought was: "damn if i had erik's or feliks' hands this could have been a 6.xx or even 5.xx".
Then i realized i actually can give them the scramble! So here it is (from cct):

D' B2 F D2 U2 L' D2 B U' R D' U L2 F' L R D2 U' F2 R B2 F2 D2 L R2

with my (probably bad) cross i had three already paired f2l pairs. This is my solve:

cross: F2 R2 D F' D
F2L #1: (y') L' U L
F2L #2: U R U' R'
F2L #3: U2 L U' L'
F2L #4: d' R U2 R' U' R U R'
OLL: F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PLL: (x) R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2

Please try it and let me know your times!


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 4, 2009)

otsyke said:


> UP!
> i had a very easy scramble today and a new PB of 19.45! (first sub-20 for me, i normally average 30-35 seconds lol).
> 
> First thing i thought was: "damn if i had erik's or feliks' hands this could have been a 6.xx or even 5.xx".
> ...


Zomg
new lcuky Pb
7.88


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5799&page=89


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 4, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Got this on cubemania. It's insane
> L' U F' D R2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 U B D L B2 U F2 R2 B2 U B L' F' R2 F'



11.19 Fullstep.
Insane!


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 4, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Got this on cubemania. It's insane
> ...



9.22 on it lmao 
I saw the entire 2x2x3, then easy step 4, antisune and a jb perm. Perfect.

Edit:


Spitfire97 said:


> otsyke said:
> 
> 
> > UP!
> ...



18.11 LBL/Fridrich Freestlye thingy


----------



## Shortey (Oct 4, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> otsyke said:
> 
> 
> > UP!
> ...



That doesn't count. If it would've, then my PB would ble 4.xy.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Oct 4, 2009)

You know there's already a thread for easy scrambles, right?


----------



## otsyke (Oct 4, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> You know there's already a thread for easy scrambles, right?



no I didn't, so i searched "easy scramble" in the title and found this one. Now I know there's an official one. Can a moderator please move mine and following posts to the right thread? 
Thanks.


----------



## Novriil (Oct 4, 2009)

D2 F U' F D2 R2 F2 L2 D' R F' R B2 R D' R2 D R F' R' U' F L' U L'

From cubemania.
I don't remember what was so great about it but I made my best time of the day.. I think it was like.. x cross in somewhere by luck?  anyway 14.xy


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2009)

this thread is over a year old.
Please, post easy stuff here....http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5799


----------



## brunson (Oct 4, 2009)

Please read waffle=ijm's post above. Thread closed.


----------

